# Have you seen this hinge?



## barclaywsu (Apr 11, 2015)

One of the hinges in the door of our bathroom vanity just failed and we need a replacement. The cabinet was already installed when we bought the house, so I don't know where it was purchased. It's a concealed frameless 165 degree opening hinge, stamped with part number 165A48, and I can't find it anywhere! Any suggestions on where we could find one?

It appears to be the hinge in the picture, taken from nipomebeli.com (I can't post the link), but can be found by Googling for 165A48 hinge , but they don't ship to the US. 

It's very similar to a hinge from Hickory Hardware (165A45), part number p5120-14 but the fastener holes are in a different place


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

So drill new fastener holes. They don't show, after all. Places like Lowes and Home Depot carry hinges like that; you might also look there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called a European hinge.


----------



## barclaywsu (Apr 11, 2015)

I would drill new holes if I could, but the screws tie into a plastic insert, so there would t be enough material to hold the screws if I tried a different hole location, if that makes sense.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have never liked those things. Too much like a Rube Goldberg device.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

barclaywsu said:


> I would drill new holes if I could, but the screws tie into a plastic insert, so there would t be enough material to hold the screws if I tried a different hole location, if that makes sense.


I have a similar arrangement with the screws in my cabinets. But I've never understood the purpose of the plastic insert. Just drill the new holes and use slightly larger screws.


----------



## funflyer (Dec 5, 2014)

Try this one...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hinge-165-d...148?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3899a31c


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try Rockler or Woodcraft, or Hartville tool.


----------



## wickethewok (Jun 26, 2017)

For anyone looking for a replacement for this hinge in the future, I used the Salice C2AFA99 hinge with B2V3H 0mm mounting plate from Salice Direct.

I know this is an obscure issue, but I spent a long time searching for a hinge with the proper boring pattern until I found one, so hopefully this helps someone in the future.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but, the plastic inserts are for ease and speed when installing the hinge. If you pull the plastic inserts out and plug the hole with a dowel you can install new screws.


----------



## uvcatastrophy (Dec 18, 2021)

wickethewok said:


> For anyone looking for a replacement for this hinge in the future, I used the Salice C2AFA99 hinge with B2V3H 0mm mounting plate from Salice Direct.
> 
> I know this is an obscure issue, but I spent a long time searching for a hinge with the proper boring pattern until I found one, so hopefully this helps someone in the future.


After ordering parts from two stores, I found your comment and got the hinge from Salice. It works perfectly. Thanks!!


----------

